# Need a Tack Weld.



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a stainless grill gaurd on my Z71 and one of the tack welds have busted, is there anyone that has a welder that could tack it back on. Should take a few minutes, let me know if you can do it and where your located and how much. 

Thanks


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a 6 pac of bud light should cover it!!!:letsparty


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I can do that, when is a good time.


----------

